# Extreme Makeover: Home Edition (6 pics.)



## Aoide (Feb 3, 2006)

Texas style.  Ty and crew were in the Houston area (actually an hour and half from Houston, but close enough!) in January and I drove down to see the construction.  

The Kubena family have twin girls who are battling leukemia. This is apparently a statistical rarity.  With bills piling up from medical treatment and travel back and forth to Houston the family moved into a trailer next to the girls' grandfather.  Perfect candidates for the Extreme treatment.

The builder has an information page with photos and a day by day journal which you can see HERE.  The show airs February 19th.

On with the pictures.  It was a cold, dreary day with rain moving in, but it gave me a warm fuzzy feeling watching the house going up.  I was there on day 5 of 7.  I took a lot of pictures, but they were all mostly the same.  There is only so much you can do when you are confined to an area across the street.  But here are a few anyway!


----------



## hobbes28 (Feb 3, 2006)

Great pictures Laurie.  I bet that would be awe inspiring to see in person.  Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Aoide (Feb 19, 2006)

*Bump*

The episode featuring this construction will air tonight (Feb. 19) on ABC.


----------



## Arch (Feb 19, 2006)

What a great event to capture....iv seen it a few times on tv over here, i like the amount of builders covering the house in 3...they dont half go at it! :thumbup:


----------



## woodsac (Feb 19, 2006)

We're watching it right now


----------



## hobbes28 (Feb 20, 2006)

We watched it too.  It was kind of funny seeing it because it made it seem all too familiar having seen the house under construction.  When if first started, I thought it was a re run. :lmao:


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Feb 20, 2006)

Here's something I have always wondered...
Are the spectators there to see the crew (Ty and the other designers) to be on TV, or to actually support the family?  On all the episodes that I have seen, I've seen pople holding up signs that say "We love you Ty" but also seen ones for the family. In your perspective of actually being there, what do you thnk?


----------



## ShutteredEye (Feb 20, 2006)

Awesome!  Great job Aoide!!


----------



## Aoide (Feb 20, 2006)

ScoobyRoo20 said:
			
		

> Here's something I have always wondered...
> Are the spectators there to see the crew (Ty and the other designers) to be on TV, or to actually support the family?  On all the episodes that I have seen, I've seen pople holding up signs that say "We love you Ty" but also seen ones for the family. In your perspective of actually being there, what do you thnk?



I think it is a combination of some of these.  There weren't really signs or any chance of being on TV on day 5, the day I was there.  The people that I was there with wanted to see the designers (I know I wanted to see Ed ) and to just be a part of the experience.  While I was standing and watching I heard the conversations of people around me and several of them were classmates of the kids in the family or lived in the small community.  I think everyone wants to support the family.  We were bussed to the job site and every one on the bus donated money to help the family with their medical bills.

As for the reveal day, I think more people are there to be on TV, really get to see the designers and see the spectacle of it all.  Of course there is also a large contingent of family supporters.  I heard they released the class of the twin girls so they could come watch the reveal.  

I hope that answers your question.  For me it was a very moving experience.  I really felt like I was watching something special and everyone around me was laughing, smiling, excited and awed.  It was a great atmosphere to be in.


----------

